# DNP Cycle for a newbie



## Londinium (Jul 28, 2021)

Stats: 5'10,104kg


As part of my research i came across this forum after seeing a thread by a guy called samrooo77 on his dnp cycle that he planned for 30 days.

I dont know if it was because he was french but he seemed very unconcerned about the side effects when he kept on increasing his doses willy nilly.

Im in the middle of reading it so i dont know if hes still with us or not but ive also decided to hop on DNP within 4 weeks to help me get down to a decent enough weight where i can continue to cut without it.

Ive been on a psmf diet and im on my second week and ive lost 2kg so most of which im assuming is water weight but i hope to get down to at least 80kg before i decide to call it quits.

Not all in one cycle of course,im planning a 2-3 week cycle when it comes in the post and i will be sourcing it from mactropin.

Other than samrooo has anyone had any experience with mactropin dnp and whether its over or under dosed and anyother advice would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## CJ (Jul 29, 2021)

Read through the DNP subforums here, we have many who use DNP. 

Do NOT follow the path that Samroo do!!!


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Read through the DNP subforums here, we have many who use DNP.
> 
> Do NOT follow the path that Samroo do!!!


of course not
im too young to die


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 29, 2021)

Your braver than I. Always been curious, just never tried.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2021)

I hated dnp.. good luck


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I hated dnp.. good luck


how much did you take
From what ive heard 200mg the sides shouldnt be too bad


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2021)

Londinium said:


> how much did you take
> From what ive heard 200mg the sides shouldnt be too bad


I don’t remember it was so long ago I have a log here about it. I think I did 400 or 500 I didn’t hate it cause of the sides which were on the nasty side . I thought it was a useless drug and the result can easily be done with cardio and diet


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I don’t remember it was so long ago I have a log here about it. I think I did 400 or 500 I didn’t hate it cause of the sides which were on the nasty side . I thought it was a useless drug and the result can easily be done with cardio and diet


fair enough that dose does seem a bit high
im also a fat bastard and only want it to kickstart my fatloss
im already on psmf


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2021)

Londinium said:


> fair enough that dose does seem a bit high
> im also a fat bastard and only want it to kickstart my fatloss
> im already on psmf


That’s completely not what dnp is made for . It’s true purpose is for competing bodybuilders who need to get the last piece of stubborn fat off . It’s not made to do what your trying to do., You need to get your diet and workout in order ..


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> That’s completely not what dnp is made for . It’s true purpose is for competing bodybuilders who need to get the last piece of stubborn fat off . It’s not made to do what your trying to do., You need to get your diet and workout in order ..


ive already lost 2kg mostly water weight since staring psmf so im just trying to expedite my weight loss is all


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2021)

Londinium said:


> ive already lost 2kg mostly water weight since staring psmf so im just trying to expedite my weight loss is all


Good luck tell me how you like having neon yellow cum .. I’m serious to when your on it for a while jerk off and look at the color of your nut it will amaze you as it did me


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Good luck tell me how you like having neon yellow cum .. I’m serious to when your on it for a while jerk off and look at the color of your nut it will amaze you as it did me


psmf has actually destroyed my libido because of the lack of fat so i might have to try that but
fun fact
cum is actually yellow if put against a white surface 
Many trips to the bathroom have confirmed this phenomena


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2021)

Londinium said:


> Londinium said:
> 
> 
> > psmf has actually destroyed my libido because of the lack of fat so i might have to try that but
> ...


----------



## Trump (Jul 29, 2021)

I have 2 full logs in the forum where I do it conservatively not like that idiot Sam. I don’t think he even lost any weight


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> I have 2 full logs in the forum where I do it conservatively not like that idiot Sam. I don’t think he even lost any weight


will check it out bro


----------



## Trump (Jul 29, 2021)

First time DNP Log
					

Hi guys I am new here and just thought I would add a log as I have learnt so much from reading the information on this site. I am midway through a Test E 400mg pw Deca 400mg pw that was front loaded with dbol. I have ballooned from 245 to 260 in 8 weeks which sounds great but I feel fat. I have...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Trump (Jul 29, 2021)

2nd DNP run
					

Its about 6 weeks since my first DNP run my plan was to go back to the bulk after that but I realised i was far too fat and still needed to be dropping mor body fat before a bulk. I dumped the deca and dropped test to 300mg every ten days to try and rid some body fat. I ended that last DNP run...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Trump (Jul 29, 2021)

Save you some time, these where my first 2 runs after a lot of research i probably knew more then than i do now


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> That’s completely not what dnp is made for . It’s true purpose is for competing bodybuilders who need to get the last piece of stubborn fat off . It’s not made to do what your trying to do., You need to get your diet and workout in order ..


Not true. DNP was originally made for the masses, not competitive bodybuilders. It's actually a terrible choice for stubborn fat loss for a myriad of reasons (can't deal with the blood flow problems, causes water retention, etc). 


I agree that training and diet should be dialed in before relying on any supplement. Good to see you back


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Not true. DNP was originally made for the masses, not competitive bodybuilders. It's actually a terrible choice for stubborn fat loss for a myriad of reasons (can't deal with the blood flow problems, causes water retention, etc).
> 
> 
> I agree that training and diet should be dialed in before relying on any supplement. Good to see you back


Thanks bro I usually agree with you but I just can’t see this industrial product being for the masses. Even though I do believe what your saying it’s probably true . I just think that’s crazy . I don’t even believe it was made for bodybuilders exactly besides some smart bb figuring it can help cut some fat.I have no clue what the hell that nasty shit was made for . I don’t think it’s a good idea to use when your fat and out of shape it just seems like the wrong way to go about things .It really didn’t do much for me probably why I always have a negative response to dnp use


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

Turns out the site i was using no longer ships to the uk because of brexit ffs
psmf diet only it is then...


----------



## Trump (Jul 29, 2021)

Londinium said:


> Turns out the site i was using no longer ships to the uk because of brexit ffs
> psmf diet only it is then...


It ain’t easy to find in U.K. dude, I got my last lot shipped from USA from a friend


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> It ain’t easy to find in U.K. dude, I got my last lot shipped from USA from a friend


i dont know the rules about sources on here but is there a specific section where people source all of the ped and...other fat burning needs
Not trying to get banned tbh so set me straight if this against the rules


----------



## Trump (Jul 29, 2021)

Londinium said:


> i dont know the rules about sources on here but is there a specific section where people source all of the ped and...other fat burning needs
> Not trying to get banned tbh so set me straight if this against the rules


There is an open classified section I think amd at one point there was an advert in there for dnp. Just looked for it think I got the wrong forum


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> There is an open classified section I think amd at one point there was an advert in there for dnp. Just looked for it think I got the wrong forum


do you have a link maybe for that part of the forum
Sorry for the hassle just new to this forums format
I only found the dnp section by searching the site name and dnp in google lol
still cant find it via the search bar


----------



## CJ (Jul 30, 2021)

Londinium said:


> do you have a link maybe for that part of the forum
> Sorry for the hassle just new to this forums format
> I only found the dnp section by searching the site name and dnp in google lol
> still cant find it via the search bar


Just be aware that the classified section is in no way endorsed by the management here at UGBB. 

It's a free for all in there, there's no vetting, no nothing. Anyone is free to post in there, so use at your own risk.


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> J'ai 2 journaux complets dans le forum où je le fais de manière conservatrice, pas comme cet idiot de Sam. Je ne pense pas qu'il ait même perdu du poids


Fuck its cuz I am french I suppose .. I will live in USA !


----------

